# Epidural in T12/L1 - Whats the correct code?



## momo2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Help,

My doc did an epidural injection in the T12/L1 and I'm not sure if the correct code is 62310 for cerv/thoracic or 62311 for lumbar?

Thanks,


----------



## erjones147 (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the Dx?


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 8, 2013)

momo2 said:


> Help,
> 
> My doc did an epidural injection in the T12/L1 and I'm not sure if the correct code is 62310 for cerv/thoracic or 62311 for lumbar?
> 
> Thanks,



I've asked the same question previously and was given the advice that "at T12-L1, it is a thoracic nerve root; therefore a cerv/thoracic injection...62310".


Check out this previous thread for more info:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=72642

Hope this helps!


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 9, 2013)

I would be inclined to say the same thing.  The guidelines for other spinal injections state that T12-L1 should be coded with the Cervical/Thoracic code, so logically it would make sense to use 62310 in your case.


----------



## mcnaryk (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree to used 62310 for your case.


----------

